
Cloud-Storage Ruling for Microsoft Helps Criminals, Not Privacy - peterkshultz
http://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-07-15/cloud-storage-ruling-for-microsoft-helps-criminals-not-privacy
======
dozzie
Oh yes, because Child Pornography, Drugs, and Terrorism[tm], all the data
should be voluntarily handled to US government.

